# Echolot Eagle Fish 2



## schwake (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Eagle  Fish 2, ich möchte das Teil gerne mit nach Norwegen nehmen. Ob das Gerät ausreicht?!?

Bis dann Marco!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. Juni 2003)

Ich habe auch ein Fish Easy2. Hatte es dieses Jahr mit in Norwegen und kann nur sagen das es mir gereicht hat. Es zeigt Tiefen bis 180m problemlos an.


----------



## Jirko (9. Juni 2003)

hallo schwake,

wenn du in tiefen bis zu 150m fischen möchtest, dann denke ich mal reicht dein eagle fisch easy 2 allemal. soweit ich weiß, hat das easy 2 1500 watt sendeleistung, ne grayline mit 10 graustufen und fishreveal. die auflösung ist zwar nicht die beste, aber für´s fischen bis 150m reicht es denke ich mal sehr gut aus!

gehts tiefer, dann stehst du mit deinem eagle im dunkeln .

ergo, wenn du schon ein easy 2 hast, nimm´s mit, da du bis in tiefen von 150m gut fischen kannst. hast du vor, dir eins zu kaufen, nimm ein lowrance x-87er oder (besser) 97er. beide loten bis ca. 300m (optimal - real bis ca. 250m). möchtest du noch tiefer, dann mußt du die DF reihe kaufen (88er oder aktuell 98er).

liebe grüße jirko #h


----------



## Fjordjunge (16. Juni 2003)

Hi Marco,

auch ich besitze seit letztem Jahr ein Eagle FishEasy 2.
Bis zu etwa 100m wird alles problemlos angezeigt, ab etwa 120m hört es bei mir leider auf, nichts geht mehr. Für mich allerdings unproblematisch, da ich eh' selten tiefer als 100m mein Glück versuche.
Wenn Du jedoch vorhast, in größeren Tiefen zu fischen, rate ich vom Kauf des Gerätes ab, falls Du dies vorhast.

Gruß, Karsten


----------

